# Video - Northern Ireland Promotional Video



## MREGAN (Nov 16, 2011)

This is a video that is on TV here at the minute. What do you think? Would it make you want to come here on Holidays?


----------



## chunkylover53 (Apr 5, 2007)

Aside from the cheesy music, I think the ad is pretty good. Definitely gets a bit away from the "traditional" view of northern Ireland. I'm Canadian, but because of family spent many summers at Portrush - would definitely like to head back soon - and bring the bike with me. Is there some good mtb in NI?


----------



## MREGAN (Nov 16, 2011)

Good thing about the music was it is a wee Irish girl. Good to see the ad being all about here and the the guys making it are from here too.

What part of Canada you living? I visited it once back in '88 but was too young to appreciate it. We drove up to friends place in Dryton Valley. Visited Banff, Jasper, Calgary, Edmonton etc. Great road trip but would love to go back with a bike.

Biking in Ireland is brilliant though all the trails are naturally and not mapped. Most of the good ones are in Forestry service land and get pulled down most of the time.

Here is a few videos of local trails. 
Me at Cavehill Belfast:





An old Irish Champs video from Rostrevor:


----------



## chunkylover53 (Apr 5, 2007)

Great videos - definitely makes me want to head back. Was supposed to go perhaps this year, but plans changed. I'm in the west of Canada - so lots of good riding - and lots of Irish people moving here (especially from south)!


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

my wife and I are coming to NI this fall, probably the end of September and beginning of October. we are not bringing bikes but if I can rent/borrow a mtb while we are there, I would love to get a little trail riding in. we are going to be in Derry, Belfast, and the north shore to see Ballycastle, Giant's Causeway, etc. any advice?


----------



## MREGAN (Nov 16, 2011)

mack_turtle said:


> my wife and I are coming to NI this fall, probably the end of September and beginning of October. we are not bringing bikes but if I can rent/borrow a mtb while we are there, I would love to get a little trail riding in. we are going to be in Derry, Belfast, and the north shore to see Ballycastle, Giant's Causeway, etc. any advice?


Tower museum in Derry has a great insight into our troubled past and the bright future.

If I am around on the dates I'm sure I can sort you out with a bike.

Here is a link to some useful bike shops who rent bikes Bicycle Hire - Cycle NI
Also a nice alternative tour of Belfast with these guys: Belfast Bike Tours: Bicycle Tours & Bicycyle Hire - bicycle sight seeing belfast northern ireland queen's university giant's ring these
Bikes are just street bikes but it's a good way to see the city with the guide.

If you want a Bar with traditional Irish music in Belfast the Duke of York is one of the best

The Titanic centre should be open by the time you are here. Hop on hop off busses are a good way of getting around the Town. It is a pretty small City though.

Bushmills whiskey distillery is a good tour on the north coast if you like a tipple.

Let me know if you need any other links or specific things you want to do and I can point you in the right direction.

Give me a shout closer to the time and I can be more specific.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

^that's a great start. thank you!


----------



## MREGAN (Nov 16, 2011)

No worries. Hope it helps.


----------

